# Lubix Review



## Zarxrax (Jul 22, 2010)

I just got a sample of Lubix lube in the mail, and tried it out. I gotta say, its a really nice lube. I'm sold on it. I've tried various lubes before--cube lube, jig-a-loo, maru lube--and I have to admit that I now prefer lubix to any of them.

I don't want to sound like an advertisement, I just really do like this lube. Now, of course its just a lube. Its not gunna shave seconds off of your time or anything. But what I'm saying is that, as far as lubes go, I really think you can't go wrong here.

Here are some pros and cons of it.

+ wont melt your cube or anything
+ comes in a syringe for easy application. It's very easy to apply just a small amount (I've tried other lubes in syringes before, and hated them because it shot all over the place. This one is different.)
+ Just one drop can work itself throughout your entire cube, so a full syringe of this stuff will last a long time
+ It's a clear and thick substance. Not at all runny like maru lube or others.
+ It's supposed to last for several months before needing another application (I obviously can't test this right now)

- It's a bit sticky if you get it on your hands or the outside of your cube (but it cleans off easily)
- You have to remove the applicator tip in order to screw the lid back on.


Results on some specific cubes:
Guhong - it was unlubed and sucked really bad. The lube made it godly. (to be fair though, any lube would have improved it)
FII - Feels a BIT slower now, but a whole lot smoother. UPDATE: After several days, it got faster and faster, and is now faster than it has ever felt!
Maru 4x4 - I had tried the maru lube on it, and noticed no difference at all. When I tried the lubix, I could immediately tell that it became smoother and faster
Every other cube I've tried - it just generally makes it smoother and there's less friction.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds nice.


----------



## oval30 (Jul 22, 2010)

i still need to get my lubix in the mail and make a video review of it


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 22, 2010)

lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2010)

It looked like you were injecting drugs into it o_0


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Can't wait to see the video =]

*A tip on the "tip".* Pull back on the plunger to clear the excess silicone from the tip before replacing the locking cap.

Lubix is shipped with an extra small baggie to hold the tip once you have applied it. This will give you a nice clean place to store it.

- Pixel -


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 22, 2010)

Uploaded the vid now


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 23, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail. I have to say it's pretty damn good. It's kinda like shock oil. Works well.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 24, 2010)

I'mma make a review of it soon.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright I just got this. I was cautious of whether or not I would like it so I put it into my rubik's brand first. Now, this cube has gone through 1500-2000 solves, so it was already broken in quite well. I put about 4 drops in and this thing is godly. This has lowered my average already. I'm going to put it in some of my new cubes that are coming and test them out as compared to maru lube. I must say, the only con I have is that while doing the double flick I often over shoot D: other then that, it's amazing. And you get a ton for the price. 4 drops is enough and should be enough for plenty of cubes. IMO, better then jiggaloo crc and 15wt shock oil.

Better review when new cubes come


----------



## radmin (Jul 26, 2010)

I ordered some today. I also ordered a brand new Alpha V just to have a clean cube to put it in.

I'd be interested to know how you put it in the Maru 4x4. I tried Maru Lube and Jigaloo in it but still don't love it yet.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 26, 2010)

radmin said:


> I'd be interested to know how you put it in the Maru 4x4. I tried Maru Lube and Jigaloo in it but still don't love it yet.



I just turned the layer and put a drop on the corner piece. I did one drop for the outer layer, and one for the inner layer.
I would agree with you in that I'm still not loving my maru 4x4, but it does definitely feel better now.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 26, 2010)

I got home from vacation yesterday and I received my sample of Lubix in the mail. I will be posting a review video of it soon with the following cubes: FII, AV, GuHong, Type A, DiangSheng, Mini A, Storebought, DianSheng, and ShengShou 2x2. I could probably do it with my SQ1 but I got it at Lexington and haven't had the time to mess with it. 

It'll probably be at least a week before I get the full video, and I'm expecting the GuHong, AV, DianSheng, and 2x2 to arrive by Wednesday but we'll see how that goes. 

I'm not intending to hijack this thread by the way.


----------



## oval30 (Jul 27, 2010)

i also got my sample recently and plan on making a video. so far it made my haiyan memory much better then did 30 wt shock oil and same goes for my ghosthand II. My FII seems pretty good with it although it is a tiny bit slower, but much smoother. The corner cutting and speed on my haiyan memory has increased though. Overall, I like the lube. Go and buy it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 27, 2010)

Something I found out in further testing, is that if you use too much of this lube, it will cause your cube to significantly slow down and get gummy.
If that happens you might need to wash it out, and be sure to use it sparingly!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought that off brand fii at lightake just to test this on. Before it was horrible. Locked up like crazy made you want to cut your eyes out. After a few drops of lubix, it turns much better and much smoother. The cube is now about the same as an A2 in my books. This lube works miracles on junky cubes.


----------



## oval30 (Jul 27, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Something I found out in further testing, is that if you use too much of this lube, it will cause your cube to significantly slow down and get gummy.
> If that happens you might need to wash it out, and be sure to use it sparingly!



yeah i thought so


----------



## oval30 (Jul 28, 2010)

get ready for a review sometime today afternoon, eastern time


----------



## oval30 (Jul 30, 2010)

OK here is my review of lubix. I couldnt make a video since my webcam is acting funny. If used, make sure to apply it to all six sides of the core or it wont work that well. When i tried it on my Haiyan Memory, it worked grea, as long you dont put too much. However, when I put it in my FII, it slowed down significantly. I would say I prefer maru lube to lube my FII. The lubix worked the best on my Ghosthand II because it improved the stability and the corner cutting on the cube.


----------



## Bubitrek (Jul 30, 2010)

Is Lubix better than CRC or not? What do you think?


----------



## oval30 (Jul 30, 2010)

idk never tried crc


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 30, 2010)

I liked it better than crc.
But I only used crc a couple times before and hated it.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Jul 30, 2010)

oval30 said:


> OK here is my review of lubix. I couldnt make a video since my webcam is acting funny. If used, make sure to apply it to all six sides of the core or it wont work that well. When i tried it on my Haiyan Memory, it worked grea, as long you dont put too much. However, when I put it in my FII, it slowed down significantly. I would say I prefer maru lube to lube my FII. The lubix worked the best on my Ghosthand II because it improved the stability and the corner cutting on the cube.



I have it in my A5, and it works great. I've noticed on this cube that it remains well in the core (as expected). Hard to say on longevity of Lubix on this cube since I've only had it a few weeks. I do still see the gloss of the silicone on the pieces still. But it seems it might need a small dab on the rubbing surfaces in the next week or so to get the surfaces super quick like when I first applied it. That probably has to do with the unique surfaces of the cubies, and that there is a very small area that actually makes contact on this cube. Therefor a smaller area for Lubix to adhere to.

I have a Memory and A6 coming in, and will give my opinions on those as well. I expect them to have similar results due to the design of the rubbing surfaces.

I'll order up an FII here soon, and see how it works for me. It does seem that the smoother the internals of the cubies are, the better it works.

Thanks again for the reviews, and keep an eye out in the next day or so for another review on youtube by Pestvic. =]

- Pixel -


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 30, 2010)

Where do you order it from?


----------



## oval30 (Jul 31, 2010)

uhhh from here


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2010)

oh right I have adblock so if there was an ad i didn't see it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 1, 2010)

Update: I had said that it made my FII cube feel a bit slower after I lubed it.
Well, after letting a few days pass, my FII has only gotten faster and faster. It now feels better than ever!
It seems that the amount of lube that you use is key. Definitely don't overdo it!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 1, 2010)

Using this in a cube already lubed with maru shouldn't cause any chemical reaction which would slow down the cube significantly or glue it, right?


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 1, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Using this in a cube already lubed with maru shouldn't cause any chemical reaction which would slow down the cube significantly or glue it, right?


I tried it on at least 1 cube that had been lubed with maru about 1 week prior, and nothing bad happened.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 1, 2010)

i lubed my haiyan memory core and now it is even more godly than before


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 1, 2010)

Put this on my guhong.... Over 55° corner cutting. Its much more stable now and not nearly as quick. Has a nice bubbley feel while still stopping where I want


----------



## oval30 (Aug 2, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Put this on my guhong.... Over 55° corner cutting. Its much more stable now and not nearly as quick. Has a nice bubbley feel while still stopping where I want



omg 55 degree? lol


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea, I get over a line-to-line cut on my A5... And can do a -negative binding cut almost to the line. It's sick. =]

I'll do a video of both cuts today and put em up.

- Pixel -


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2010)

Eurgh, I can't seem to find my sample :S
Lost it somewhere in my house.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 21, 2010)

To add my thoughts to this cube's review:

The DaYan Guhong, in my opinion is the best cube available on the market. And at this point, because of how well it performs, I can not see another cube coming out that has better characteristics than the GuHong. 

After lubing and adjusting the tensions to my liking, I have not gotten it to pop. It does not lock up, and gives you a solid "CLICK" as you force it past a binding cut, letting you know you're being sloppy, while still performing the intended move. It's line to line cutting I'm having a hard time getting my head around. Not only will it do past line-to-line, I can legitimately get my cube past 45º, and it can still slice the cut in the intended direction. It will do a binding cut effortlessly with the line to half of the center cap, and will go to about 3/4 to the binding line. It has an a very smooth feel after using Lubix, but is very controllable. I tend to get locking and popping when performing a specific fast algorithm that this cube has no problem performing. I have recently started solving using Roux, and I absolutely love the way M U turns without locking up or over shooting.

It is quite simply an amazing cube.

After seeing how Lubix increased the performance on these cubes at the 2010 Nationals at M.I.T., and with Zarxrax's review, I went ahead and ordered one, along with just about every popular speed cube that was not in my collection.

My list of cubes, from favorite on down.

DaYan Guhong
Ghost Hand II
HaiYan Memory
Type F-II
Alpha V
Alpha VI
Type C
Type F-I
Maru
Edison
C4U Gas Assisted
California Rubik's
Store Bought Rubik's

To be determined: (Ordered, and coming in today or tomorrow)
DaYan II DIY
Type Q
Ghost Hand I

I went a unique route in lubing the Guhong, to see how well I could get it to perform. Mind you, that similar to the review by Zarxrax, my Guhong felt slightly better that a store bought before I lubed it. Absolutely horrible.

I disassembled the Guhong, unscrewed the centers from the core, and went to town, lubing every contact point that could be made inside the core. I applied Lubix to the inner base of the center piece, where the washer sits. Lubed on top of the washer where the spring sits. The top lip of the screw where the other side of the screw rubs. The inner wall lip where the screw bottoms out at when you pull out on the core. 

Mind you that the total amount of Lubix I used to lube all these areas was about a quarter the size of a BB. It took very little, just a light glazing. I then lubed the core as normal, and put a single small dab about half the size of a BB for the rubbing surfaces.

The Guhong became absolutely the best thing I have ever felt in a cube. So much so, that I have ordered another 3 from http://speedcubeshop.com (only $13 bucks each) so that I can give one to my friend Ben, Patrick, and have a 2nd one for myself.

I have always gotten awesome results using Lubix on any cube it touched. It seems to bring out the best characteristics of any cube's particular design. It doesn't really change the way a cube performs, just makes how that specific cube feels more prominent.

So after coming across the Guhong, I am sharing my opinion, that this is the best designed cube out there, and think it accommodates a great feel no matter what style or method you use to solve.

Get one, get Lubix, and see for yourself!

Also know, that SpeedCubeShop and I have partnered up, and I am going to be pre-lubing every 3x3x3 that the shop sells prior to purchase, and at no expense to the customer. 

So if you want to see what I'm talking about with the Guhong, and want to see what the hype of Lubix is all about, give us about a week or so and go buy the Guhong from SpeedCubeShop, or any other 3x3x3 from them for that matter, and it will be shipped pre-lubed with Lubix and ready to go.

Thanks for reading,

- Pixel -


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm totally going to go try that on my guhong. I'll post results here tomorrow. 

By the way, in your opinion, does lubix take any break in time? I find the longer a cube with lubix in it is used the better it gets.... Well so far.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 21, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I'm totally going to go try that on my guhong. I'll post results here tomorrow.
> 
> By the way, in your opinion, does lubix take any break in time? I find the longer a cube with lubix in it is used the better it gets.... Well so far.



It makes them absolutely incredible. (totally overkill, but man, you can't get a cube better than this.)

=]

The break in time for the core for me is actually before I reassemble the cube. Once I have it on one of the core spots, I give the core a few spins until I feel all the resistance go away on that side, letting me know that it has worked it's way up the screw and onto the spring / washer. It's easier than reassembling, and giving each side a bunch of turns.

As far as the surface piece you put the dab on... i'd say within a few solves, it'll distribute itself evenly. 

If the cube surfaces are smooth, after say 1 solve, pull out an edge, and you will see that little dab of Lubix has worked itself all the way around the pieces, but it looks like it was raked on, and isn't totally smooth. After about 10 solves maybe? the silicone looks like it was spread evenly on the pieces.

And I agree with what you noticed, that the cubes seem to get better and better.

I'm going to add additional info to my site and give suggestions for when pieces are not smooth, such as the Ghost Hand, and the GuHong. (since it has that gap on each corner) 

To minimize resistance, a lot of cube manufacturers are making funky pieces to get their cubes to slide smoother.

On the Ghost Hand, I simply used my finger on the pieces to get the silicone to coat evenly. I think each cube will have it's own case, but as a general guideline, get it to distribute evenly, and thinly. It's very thick, and even that thin layer on there can last months if you're not taking the cube apart or basically touching the internal parts of the pieces.

Hope that helps ya.

- Pixel -


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 21, 2010)

How will you lube every 3x3 speecubeshop sells?
Also, can I use Lubix with any twisty puzzle that has a spider core?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)

I liked how my F-II felt after you lubed it for me at Nats, so I'm looking forward to ordering a Guhong in a few weeks and seeing if it lives up to the hype.

Thanks for the free syringe of Lubix and shirt btw, Pixel.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How will you lube every 3x3 speecubeshop sells?
> Also, can I use Lubix with any twisty puzzle that has a spider core?



It's going to be a lot of work, but basically thru the power of shipping. 

=]

I will be personally lubing every 3x3x3 that SpeedCubeShop sells, to ensure that it is done correctly, and so that the customers can have a chance to experience the benefits of having a cube lubed with Lubix.

Again, we are picking up the expense of doing this on our side, so that you get the best cubes possible.

It's a challenge to launch any product into a market, and I am committed to showing everyone interested in how their cube performs what Lubix is about. Even if it costs me to do so.

In the mean time, keep an eye on Cameron's site for updates on when they will be available. Should be within the next week or so.

To answer your 2nd part, yes, I have seen great results from using lubix on a large variety of puzzles, including up to the 7x7, and some crazy customs. Just remember to use minimally, and add as needed.

The 3x3's are a good place to start, because of the minimal time needed to lube one correctly. When you get into 2x2's or 4x4's and up, the disassembly and reassembly time make it too large of an undertaking for 1 person. The 2x2's do turn out awesome though, but I'm not very quick at taking them apart and then readjusting them.


- Pixel -


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not sure how you disassemble your 2x2's, but they have that clip on the inside that lets each square pop off and you can easily get to the core / inner pieces that way. I just removed two squares, put a drop of lubix in side (didn't even do the screw/spring setup because I was far too lazy to remove the inner edges pieces), worked in it, and it felt great. I had a week break in time though without lube and the ShengShou feels pretty decent.

jms_gets swears his LanLan2x2 is better, but it pops like a mofo, so I'm calling mine quite a bit better


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 21, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm not sure how you disassemble your 2x2's, but they have that clip on the inside that lets each square pop off and you can easily get to the core / inner pieces that way. I just removed two squares, put a drop of lubix in side (didn't even do the screw/spring setup because I was far too lazy to remove the inner edges pieces), worked in it, and it felt great. I had a week break in time though without lube and the ShengShou feels pretty decent.
> 
> jms_gets swears his LanLan2x2 is better, but it pops like a mofo, so I'm calling mine quite a bit better




I have no 2x2 skillz. Putting back together a 2x2 I look like a Rottweiler trying to do a quantum mechanics math problem. lol

=/

- Pixel -


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't try to take apart an Eastsheen as your first 2x2 to pull apart, it uses a piece like automotive panel plastic pieces (it's hard to explain but if you're ever pulled out a dashboard, center console, door panel, etc, you know what I'm talking about).

The first step is to look inside a corner and find the clip. It's a plastic piece that looks like it could be just from the molding process. Put some pressure on it with a long thin object (screwdriver works great), but be careful not to break it. When you push the clip out enough just slide the corner cap off. You'll see the expose core + inner edges pieces. Remove four caps from the same side you'll see the screw. If you want, force an internal pop to remove the internal edges, or just loosen the screws. Put together the opposite of taking apart


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 21, 2010)

K. Did that thing to my guhong. Did about 10 solves last night with it, and I thought it had gotten better. Let it sit over night and picked it up.... Yea, it's awesome. Applied to where a crew goes to core, inside center piece, a small amount on bottom of screw, and a bit on the washer. It glides like a pro, now. 

So amazing. Thanks lubix. 

Btw, tell Cameron to sell pink and yellow guhongs... I'd buy 'em.


----------



## Bounb (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's my review. Rather than add to the pile of subjective reviews I decided to run some tests to get a handle on how well Lubix actually performed in comparison to Tableau Dry Lube (which is what a lot of UK cubers use). I have to say I wasn't really expecting a noticeable difference but 

Conclusion: Works better than Tableau Dry Lube but for the amount you get in comparison, it's relatively expensive. If you're a serious speedcuber, it's probably worth checking out.






This is my first review so go easy


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bounb said:


> Here's my review. Rather than add to the pile of objective reviews I decided to run some tests to get a handle on how well Lubix actually performed in comparison to Tableau Dry Lube (which is what a lot of UK cubers use). I have to say I wasn't really expecting a noticeable difference but
> 
> Conclusion: Works better than Tableau Dry Lube but for the amount you get in comparison, it's relatively expensive. If you're a serious speedcuber, it's probably worth checking out.
> 
> ...



<3 accent


----------



## Pixel 6 (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's my video on how I lubed the internal parts of the GuHong. Springs, washers, screws and all.

=]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meyd40121Oo&feature=channel

- Pixel -


----------



## Chrish (Sep 4, 2010)

That was a neat experiment Bounb 
Good review


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> To add my thoughts to this cube's review:
> 
> The DaYan Guhong, in my opinion is the best cube available on the market. And at this point, because of how well it performs, I can not see another cube coming out that has better characteristics than the GuHong.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty long post, and its really convinving.
There's a great salesperson, forum  :tu


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 4, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> I disassembled the Guhong, unscrewed the centers from the core, and went to town, lubing every contact point that could be made inside the core. I applied Lubix to the inner base of the center piece, where the washer sits. Lubed on top of the washer where the spring sits. The top lip of the screw where the other side of the screw rubs. The inner wall lip where the screw bottoms out at when you pull out on the core.
> 
> Also know, that SpeedCubeShop and I have partnered up, and I am going to be pre-lubing every 3x3x3 that the shop sells prior to purchase, and at no expense to the customer.
> 
> - Pixel -



Does this mean that when I purchase a cube from speedcubeshop.com I'll get the lubrication as described above and in your GuHong lubing vid on youtube or will I get the previsoulsy recommended lubricant application?

Will only GuHongs be lubed as described above or will all cubes?


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> So if you want to see what I'm talking about with the Guhong, and want to see what the hype of Lubix is all about, give us about a week or so and go buy the Guhong from SpeedCubeShop, or any other 3x3x3 from them for that matter, and it will be shipped pre-lubed with Lubix and ready to go.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> 
> - Pixel -





freshcuber said:


> Pixel 6 said:
> 
> 
> > I disassembled the Guhong, unscrewed the centers from the core, and went to town, lubing every contact point that could be made inside the core. I applied Lubix to the inner base of the center piece, where the washer sits. Lubed on top of the washer where the spring sits. The top lip of the screw where the other side of the screw rubs. The inner wall lip where the screw bottoms out at when you pull out on the core.
> ...



All 3x3s he said.
And he said the way he lubed his cube. The pro way.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 4, 2010)

That's whats up. Speedcubeshop just got a dedicated costumer. I'm kinda PO'ed that i just dropped $12 on my own lubix


----------



## Mysfyt (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been an avid reader on these forums but don't post. But I feel the need to post about this. I ordered the Ultimate Dayan Guhong from Lubixcube.com and the shipping was about right (4 days or so but snow might have slowed it down). As soon as I got it, I opened it up and couldn't believe the quality of not only the cube itself but the lube as well. WOW is all that can be said. Zero lockup and no pops so far. The best cube by far. I'm gonna grab a tube of this stuff and experiment on my other cubes (I generally use JigALoo). But from what I've seen so far with this cube and lube, I'm completely sold. Lubixcube now has a new customer. Now, I'm probably gonna get the Dayan in white to match and then see how the lube works on my current collection.

Anyhoo, 2 thumbs WAY up. Great customer service too. I left a message on their voicemail and got a call back from them within 10 mins and answered everything that I was concerned about (shipping question). 

MUST TRY PRODUCT. If you can get the ultimate guhong, it definitely crushes anything I've ever touched by miles.


----------



## Mysfyt (Feb 5, 2011)

and the problem with that would be? On their website, it gave a link to this page and thought I'd share my experience.

I didn't see that it's been 4 months since the last post here, Oh what I crime I committed /sarcasm


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 5, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Bump much?


 
He added something to the topic. Please read the site rules. Rule 2d: " [...] 'Bumping' your thread is allowed if you have something of value to add[...]"

On the other hand, take note of Rule 1a: "Respect other users and try to contribute to a nice ambiance on the forum. No personal attacks, or provocation of other forum members[...]"


----------



## Radu (Apr 16, 2011)

Seriously...am I the first person who is not that impressed by Lubix? I got it for a month, tried it on different puzzles in different ways and yes, the lube is good, but that's all. I don't find it that fantastic as everybody here is claiming and doesn't outperform others either. I think it is as good as the other lubes. 
Indeed, it might last longer, but it doesn't improve the performance of the cube more than others. Actually, for the GuHong I prefer Maru...too bad it wears out immediately. It's just my opinion and I'm curious if I'm the only one. Hope I didn't offend anyone .


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 16, 2011)

pablobaluba said:


> .......Actually, for the GuHong I prefer Maru...too bad it wears out immediately. It's just my opinion and I'm curious if I'm the only one. Hope I didn't offend anyone .


 Maru lube is water based, that's why it doesn't last long. If you are into low viscosity solutions you would be better off with silicone based Astroglide. Perfoms about the same as well, last longer, it is made to be safe for skin contact, and it doesn't harm plastic.

In my opinion Lubix works better than any other brands and viscosity differential/shock oil I ever tried


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 16, 2011)

What gave you the idea to try Astroglide in a cube? I've made the joke before (as I'm sure a lot of people here have), but I've never actually wanted to try it


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 16, 2011)

When I saw it on the shelf while shopping at Target. At the time I had some Maru lube that was included with a 4x4x4 purchase, and I figured a comparison was in order.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol I'm hoping you know the intended use for Astroglide?


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 16, 2011)

I do. It is used mainly by people who are into anal intercourse, but it is also very popular with the BDSM crowd for removing the latex bondage costumes. I guess all these people like to shop at Target, too.

The latex-safe thing gave me the idea it might be safe for plastic cubes, the fact that it is a sex lube gave me the idea I don't really need to worry about skin contact, the fact that it is silicone based rather than water based gave me the idea it might last longer than Maru. The $10 bottle is 2.5 ounces in size, which makes it more economical than maru lube.


But Lubix is still better than all. The only thing that comes close are the 30k a 50k weight shock oils. The astroglide thing was just a fun experiment, I don't routinely use it. Not in cubes, and not for the other thing, either, just in case you wonder...


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 16, 2011)

Lubix is AMAZING!


----------



## MacCuber (Dec 9, 2011)

I recently got a Fusion... all I got to say is that its my new main. I'll try to make a review because it should get one. Thanks Donovan and Ben, whoever made my cube! =3


----------



## Master Cub3 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to try it !!
I hope it worth the expensive price!


----------



## yingxuy (Dec 26, 2011)

When you launch the clip just enough to cover a corner of the slide. You will see the exposed edge of the core + chip. Remove from the same side, you will see four screw cap.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 26, 2011)

Do I need to lube the center caps with one drop of lubix each too?


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 26, 2011)

YrMyKnight said:


> Do I need to lube the center caps with one drop of lubix each too?


 
The center caps!? No way! That would make them fall off easier.


----------

